# Awesome new YAK paddle!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Chase were at a joint today and thought bout picking up this new yak paddle!!! Go good by adding some bling to your yak!!!!









Go Hunt/Go Fish w/ DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Me and Chase were at a joint today and thought bout picking up this new yak paddle!!! Go good by adding some bling to your yak!!!!
> 
> View attachment 42425
> 
> ...



LOL:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

